# Entomophagy w/B.dubia



## jebbewocky (Jul 21, 2011)

Anyone tried eating B.dubia, or cooking them?  The only bug recipes I can find online are crix, grasshoppers, mealworms, and some beetles.  Any suggestions?


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 21, 2011)

I remember a youtube video I saw where the guy ate B. dubia. It might have been one of bugrunners videos. I'd like to see a good recepie. I end up tossing my surplus to the chickens. I guess I just need to try and see what happens.


----------



## Pssh (Jul 21, 2011)

Why not try subbing the roaches in for the crickets? Or you can just wing it and cook them yourself and see what happens.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 22, 2011)

^^^
Agree. I would be sure to remove the legs though.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 22, 2011)

My main concern is how to slaughter them.  I mean, sure they're invertebrates, and theoretically don't feel pain AFAWK, but moral considerations aside--I can't exactly put them in a pan-fry while they crawl away.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 22, 2011)

Freeze them first. Usually the best way to euthanize inverts.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 22, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Freeze them first. Usually the best way to euthanize inverts.


Good point, but I worry about them turning to mush after thawing.  Then again, if used immediately, probably would work out OK.  Plus there's the "would my wife be OK with them in the freezer" question.


----------



## codykrr (Jul 22, 2011)

Id say if your wife is ok with you eating them, but not letting them be put in the freezer you got bigger issues my friend.

Also, the best way would be to literally drop them in hot oil.  instant death. 

My main concern would be since they do indeed "gutload" themselves, they would taste like what they ate.

I feed mine dog food and water crystals. not sure how well a plump, full one would taste! lol.

good luck!

Also seasoning them with spices might help for flavor.


----------



## recluse (Jul 22, 2011)

I would try feeding them fruits and/or veggies for a while no dogfood or other protein. I have always thought that someday I would try one of the 19 different species I have but I have not yet. Dude if you do you should tape the whole thing and post it here.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 22, 2011)

I've eaten cat food before, it's not that bad.  
She said if I want to eat them it's my business, but she wouldn't.
Also, she might want me to use different pots/pans...


----------



## recluse (Jul 22, 2011)

I will be looking forward to your review.


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 22, 2011)

recluse said:


> I would try feeding them fruits and/or veggies for a while no dogfood or other protein. I have always thought that someday I would try one of the 19 different species I have but I have not yet. Dude if you do you should tape the whole thing and post it here.


Not a bad idea.
I'll do some more research, and do a youtube video sometime.


----------



## LeilaNami (Jul 24, 2011)

Recipe for roaches right here.  They use American roaches but I'm sure you could sub dubs in there.
http://groups.google.com/group/rec.food.cooking/msg/ab309f195bbb27db?pli=1

And I would pay particular attention to this note at the bottom of it


> Note: A cockroach's body is covered with a thin coating of wax. In some
> species (including Periplaneta americana), this wax has a slightly acrid
> chemical taste that some diners may find distasteful. For this reason,
> it is advisable to soak the thawed, frozen roaches in lemon juice or
> ...


There is also this one for roach stir fry (scroll down): http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/20100415/cook/cook3.html
A really simple grilled roach recipe (no seasonings or anything): http://www.yoursinclair.co.uk/wiki/Main/Cockroach
Down at the bottom is a quick salad recipe involving cockroaches.  You might want to look up Uchiyama's book too:http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...9/Japanese-author-serves-up-insect-feast.html

There's plenty out there.  You just have to search through the pages looking for homemade cockroach killer and alcoholic drinks. (apparently there's one involving Kaluha called a Cockroach)


----------



## burmish101 (Jul 24, 2011)

very interesting, cant wait to see how this works out


----------



## Travis K (Jul 24, 2011)

I battered and fried a few 6th instars alive once.  I did not think they tasted good at all.  But maybe I should have used an actual recipe?


----------



## jebbewocky (Jul 25, 2011)

LeilaNami said:


> Recipe for roaches right here.  They use American roaches but I'm sure you could sub dubs in there.
> http://groups.google.com/group/rec.food.cooking/msg/ab309f195bbb27db?pli=1
> 
> And I would pay particular attention to this note at the bottom of it
> ...


Precisely why I've been having an issue.  I also intend on rewatching the Halloween episode of Bizzarre Foods--he eats G.portentosa.



burmish101 said:


> very interesting, cant wait to see how this works out


Realistically, in me chickening out.  :}



Travis K said:


> I battered and fried a few 6th instars alive once.  I did not think they tasted good at all.  But maybe I should have used an actual recipe?


Precisely why I wanted a recipe!


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope that this thread can end everyone's problem with over productive roaches. I would love to see a video if you do end up cooking them. successful or no!


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jul 26, 2011)

*Entomophagy w/ B. dubia*

Panchloras produce oothecae that taste rather like cooked lobsters... even  though my experimental oothecae had not been cooked.

However,Panchlora oothecae are difficult to secure in any quantity.
Egg layers' oothecae would be much easier to collect in quantity...but...

Would their hard outer casings be TOO hard...?

And would they taste terrible...?


----------



## BobbyBarns (May 6, 2017)

How about drowning them?  Would that be fast?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 6, 2017)

BobbyBarns said:


> How about drowning them?  Would that be fast?


No, insects can survive for quite a while underwater depending. Believe roaches would last at least a little while. I'd just straight up fry them, but never tried. Also, this thread is from 2011, but would love to hear if anyone since has tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobbyBarns (May 7, 2017)

How about just eating them?  I bet our jaws would be pretty fast.  I'm doing mealworms and have tried raw worms, larva and beetles. The worms seem to have the most flavor.  But the larva isn't bad at all.  Very nice.  If you eat several beetles at once and crunch them up fast you don't feel the wings at all.  After a little while....its just meat.  Lean, super nutritious meat that you control yourself.  The ultimate protein on the planet.


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (May 7, 2017)

Those spikey legs though could get caught in your throat and do some pretty nasty damage. I'd make sure to remove at least the legs as a choking precaution


----------



## BobbyBarns (May 7, 2017)

Chew well.  No more legs.  Is like eggshells.  Great for calcium.  Tastes great.  But you have to chew and chew to make sure nothing sharp goes down your throat.  Its easy.  Just chew longer.


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 7, 2017)

I've tried dubias. Cooked them in a wok. They taste a lot like cheetos, actually! That's the first thing that came to mind


----------



## RTTB (May 7, 2017)

I'd try them out in like a stir fry.


----------



## Anoplogaster (May 8, 2017)

RTTB said:


> I'd try them out in like a stir fry.


With a little thyme, tarragon, minced garlic, and chopped onions..... eh? Besides, we eat arthropods from the ocean already. There's no difference. In fact, the cooking actually smelled slightly seafood-like


----------

